
Testing Like the TSA - mpweiher
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/03/06/TestingLikeTheTSA.html
======
al2o3cr
Is Bob stuck in a time warp where the SvN post from 2012 is a "recent post"?

